# cloth cover -> 4-way nucs



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I just installed bees and queens in Shamrock-S mini-mating nucs which are divided into 4 chambers. It seems like an inner cloth cover would be helpful for keeping any queens from crawling over into the neighbors turf. Does anyone have any suggestions regarding the need for a cloth and what materials are cheap but useful if needed at all?


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

The Michael Palmer inner cover is just a burlap feed bag. I staple one to the luaun dividers in my nuc boxes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I've seen guys use Canvas from old Army Tents.

Long time no see. Been busy HVH?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use landscaping fabric. Breaths, easy to use and pretty cheap.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Extremely busy. Plus, without being involved with TG, I seem to get more done. 

Hey Cam,

Where do you buy landscaping cloth? I have weed cloth, but I don't think that is the same.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

They might be the same stuff... I get mine at Home Depot... about $10 for a 100" X 48" roll. It also works as a screen for hauling bees when you just have a couple of hives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What about a heavy plastic sheeting?


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried the woven weed barrier and tons of bees got trapped in it.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Rabbit trail -> A commercial beekeeper told me that he knows guys that use four ways in almonds. They get the Almond money, keep the nucs supplied and protected by bees, and then add 8 cells (two deeps divides by 4) in the spring without trying to locate the queen. That would certainly help pay for the mini units and sounds like a great way to get queen cells started early in the season. Anyone else have experience with this??


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

"I've seen guys use Canvas from old Army Tents."

I had been thinking of using canvas from old boat covers. This should be about the same as the tents.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

<img src=" http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/Heavener-20110301-00108.jpg


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

camero7 said:


> I use landscaping fabric. Breaths, easy to use and pretty cheap.


Any problems with the bees chewing this up?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Not a problem so far. a few bees get stuck to it when I pull it off but soon fly off. I like it a lot... great ventilation if I crack the cover and still keeps the bees in the hives.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Velbert -> What kind of material is shown in the photo? It looks really functional and perhaps less clumsy than burlap or canvas.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

I like vinyl (from an auto manufacturer). Lasts a very long time, if the top leaks the vinyl won't, and the cloth stitching on the underside keeps the moisture from being an issue. It also comes in giant rolls allowing you to cut whatever sizes or shapes that you need.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I guess it is like everything else in beekeeping - many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry i'am slow

HVH this is some arts and craft stuff found it at wall-mart the use it and do some kind of kniting sort of craft not for sure what they call it and it works great just dont let it stay in the sun it will become brittle and break


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Velbert

I bet it is for cross-stitch. Wow - I can't believe I didn't recognize it. Do you like it better than a cloth (canvas or burlap) type of material?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Bought some cloth for making them but never used it. i think it will better in the long run it sure is easer cutting out than cloth and i like the vent holes and if they do plug the holes just let them get good and cold and fold and bend them and you can collect the propolis.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Velbert - A commercial guy told me that he has seen guys with Shamrock-S (two high) boxes in Almond orchards with one queen. After Almonds they are ready to split back out and add queens. I started thinking about this and wondered how bees could access all eight chambers if stacked two deep. Any thoughts?


----------

